
PCE.js Mac Plus Emulator Running Mac OS System 7 - vmorgulis
https://jamesfriend.com.au/pce-js/
======
mambodog
Hi, I'm responsible for this. Most credit goes to the PCE emulator, on which
this is based: [http://www.hampa.ch/pce/](http://www.hampa.ch/pce/)

I wrote a blog post about the rationale behind this project:
[https://jamesfriend.com.au/why-port-emulators-
browser](https://jamesfriend.com.au/why-port-emulators-browser)

Also as a bonus, here's The Oregon Trail: [https://jamesfriend.com.au/pce-
js/mecc/oregon-trail.html](https://jamesfriend.com.au/pce-js/mecc/oregon-
trail.html)

~~~
degenerate
Thanks for putting this on the web - my first interaction with a computer was
on an old mac plus. It was "broken" from my dad's work and I "fixed" it by
taking it apart. It turns out the box was just overheating. I am curious if
the original Kid Pix had a typo of _Meun Bar_ , or if that is somehow an error
in creating the emulator?
[http://i.imgur.com/FtNCQwL.gif](http://i.imgur.com/FtNCQwL.gif)

------
some-guy
I bought a Macintosh SE recently at a thrift store that has KidPix on it. My
housemates threw a party recently and I decided to leave it out on the table
with KidPix open.

Around 10-15 people at a time crowded around and had loads of fun with it the
entire night. It's amazing how something so primitive compared to what we have
today made everyone's night that much more interesting.

~~~
S4M
To me it proves how little progress has been made in term of UI in the last 20
years.

------
acomjean
this is good. I forgot the old menus on the mac required a click and hold..
plus chooser (that odd thing that let you connect printers).

if only it had shuffle puck and strategic conquest

edit: This one has shuffle puck and some other programs, but not the version I
remembered. [https://jamesfriend.com.au/pce-js/pce-js-
apps/](https://jamesfriend.com.au/pce-js/pce-js-apps/)

~~~
timthorn
The UI of the Mac in the System 7 and (especially) before was a fantastically
easy thing to pick up. Everything was explorable and discoverable, and the
tech world has only seemed to regress since then in terms of interfaces. Now
the general population's level of understanding regarding the grammar of UI is
such that that level of simplicity might not be required, but the early Apple
Human Interface Guidelines are still a good read.

------
frozenport
Not immediately crashing on my Note 3 is a welcome suprise, although the
interface is not responsive to the stylus.

~~~
mambodog
Yeah, unfortunately I couldn't get touchmove events to work as the emulated
CPU is blocked during the gesture. You can try tapping your stylus in
different places to move the mouse, however.

------
pilif
Back in the days when I was a child firmly living in DOS/Windows 3.1 land, I
was always wondering whether that rumor that you can brick a mac by just
dragging the system folder into the trash was true or not.

Now I know that, yes, it was true.

Thank you for this piece of art. This was an amazing trip back memory lane.

------
jdnier
I actually miss that interface -- it's just so simple, especially the finder.
The biggest surprise is that you have to hold the mouse button down while
selecting menu options (i.e., you can't just click the menu to open it, then
click the item); feels so weird now!

~~~
Angostura
As an old-skool Mac user, it never really occurs to me to lift my finger while
the menu is open.

~~~
jdnier
I've been using Linux for years so I've probably just forgotten. After I
switched away from the emulator, going back to using the control button for
copy/paste/etc. left me feeling disoriented briefly. Those old habits really
come back quickly.

------
thallian
Major trip down memory lane!

We still had those in school (around 2003). I vividly remember playing shuffle
puck and cannon fodder instead of doing what we were supposed to do.

edit: should have been one of the Macintosh Classics if memory serves right

------
ayuvar
Holding down option while I select "About this Macintosh" doesn't seem to
work. Not sure if it's getting sent to the emulator properly (Key Caps also
seems to act oddly).

Cool port!

~~~
icehawk
Option is mapped to Control on a mac.

~~~
mhurron
Option is alt.

[https://9to5mac.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/applecompactkeyb...](https://9to5mac.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/applecompactkeyboardusb.jpg?w=1000&h=423)

~~~
pvg
On this emulator, option is mapped to ctrl.

------
RachelF
Excellent, It's never too late for a happy childhood!

------
Andrenid
This is awesome. Major nostalgia trip for me as it was my first computer.

------
plugnburn
I wonder if we could run a browser inside this thing. Imagine: a browser in a
system emulated in an Emscripten-based emulator running in a browser...

~~~
bonaldi
With System 7.1 you could run WannaBe
([http://mindstory.com/wb2/](http://mindstory.com/wb2/)) which I'd love to use
again (I used it a lot in the dying days of OS 9 when any modern sites would
kill a browser).

It'd also need MacTCP, but I'm not sure if that would work inside the
emulator.

------
jorgecurio
omg the nostalgia...we still had this in our classroom when I was in grade 7
in 2000...I used hypercard to make stick figure animations frame by frame that
would shoot fireballs like in dragonball z and all the classmates would gather
around to see it....

our school had a wide variety of Apple computers starting with the old green
screen Apple II to this tiny black and white cute looking Mac OS....oh god
those lunch recessses I spent just tinkering while it was raining outside
feeling snug and comfortable drawing animations line by line

this was a nice trip down memory lane. and a reminder of steve job's early DNA
shaping Apple's products...man I wish I could just pick one up for nostalgia

